# Just ordered my GMM ripshifter



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I just ordered my GMM short shifter last night from Speedinc. Anyone know what kind of shipping time they are averaging?


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> I just ordered my GMM short shifter last night from Speedinc. Anyone know what kind of shipping time they are averaging?


A little over 2 months


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Really? I just ordered mine last night.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Yep, I ordered mine at the end of October and it got here the week after Christmas. 
Now if I could just find someone competent enough to install it.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Well this sucks. I had no idea it would take that long to get it. And baron, it shouldn't be that hard to install.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Who knows, yours may come in faster than mine. Mine MAY have been so slow due to the Christmas rush. From the reviews I've read about 'em, it's well worth the wait.

As for installing it myself, I'm more of an electronic guy. Give me a computer or virtually anything else electronic and I can fix it. When it comes to mechanical things, I prefer to watch someone else do it. See, the problem is that I'm extraordinarily forgetful. I'd forget my head if it wasn't attached. When it comes to remembering where I got this bolt or that screw, I might as well forget it. Coming up a screw or two richer after putting a couple of hard drives into a computer probably won't kill you. Coming up a couple of bolts richer after installing engine/transmission components can seriously endanger your life!
Good Luck getting yours in sooner, hopefully it WON'T be two months for you. Unfortunately, they are one of the very few distributors for the GMM Ripshifter...so it's them or fly to australia and pick one up.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

There is a post on here from LS2Fast that has the complete install. Step by step with pics. It is a challenging install but he helped us all with the post.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, I have read that, and a couple other installation threads on various sites...that's pretty much what made me decide that I didn't want to mess with it myself. It was either GM High Tech Performance or Pontiac Enthusiast last month that had their mini-tutorial on how to do it, they said it was a pain in the butt too.
I might attempt it anyway if I can't find anyone to do it within the next couple of weeks. The stock shifter really blows and I can't tolerate it much longer. However, the likelihood of something bad happening is fairly good. haha


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

can you keep the stock boot?


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Good question, don't you think it would be all mashed up and goofy looking from the different lengths?


----------



## GTO4US (Feb 23, 2006)

dam I need to get on that list. Speed inc here I come.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I heard that if you order it through JHP you can get it within 10 days. Just maybe something you may want to look at. I'm still waiting for mine from Speedinc.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> can you keep the stock boot?


Yes you can... Here is a pic of mine with the MOMO "Race" knob.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Did you have to do any modifications to use a different knob?


----------

